# F300 Trouble



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Have an issue with my f30 and can't work out what is wrong, is worked perfectly for about 2 weeks then when the battery was changed from a 386 to a 344 the watch now gains about half an hour overnight but keeps perfect time in the day. Any suggestions as to whats wrong? The date change works fine too. In my opinion it also appears to make more noise than it used to as I can hear it on my wooden watch chest from across the room


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got your PM but not had time to reply. It is double indexing and needs adjusting.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

oh ok. would the change of battery have caused that or it is a random occurrence?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Problem solved for now. have put an older battery in, guess it doesn't like 1.55 and still want 1.35. Would a service allow the watch to not double index on a 1.55v battery?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thomasr said:


> Would a service allow the watch to not double index on a 1.55v battery?


Yes


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

In response to this, sending the watch to Silverhawk will be the best investment in maintaining your piece you'll ever make. I've run two F300hz through him and service was excellent both times. The admiring glances I got on the Omega from an AD (and the questioning!) was worth more than the modern piece I was looking at!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Totally agree: Silverhawk (Paul) is THE man for all of your f300 needs. Great knowledge and service, and very reasonably priced.

No reason not to wear one of these fabulous watches as a regular (mine was my daily until I started a collection *ahem*) :thumbup:


----------

